# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Βορείων προαστίων - Σάββατο 1/3/08 5.00 Floca Πεύκης

## Themis Ap

*Νέα συνάντηση Σάββατο 1/3/08 Floca Πεύκης κατά τις 5.*

Το πως να φτάσετε φαίνεται εδώ: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 88#p485388



Πολύς καιρός δεν έχει περάσει από την προηγούμενη συνάντηση μας; 

Όσοι έχετε την ίδια άποψη φανερωθείτε και καταθέστε τις προτάσεις σας.

Μία πρόταση από εμένα το Σάββατο 2/2/2008 γύρω στις 5 (μην έχει πλακώσει και πάρα πολύς κόσμος) στα "κλασσικά" Floca Πεύκης.

Θα ακολουθήσει και αναλυτικός οδηγός για το πως να φτάσετε... Για την ώρα μπορείτε να δείτε που είναι εδώ:
Floca Πεύκης - wifi
Floca Πεύκης - inet


ΥΓ: Μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι κοινό και με όσους ενδιαφέρονται στα thread: 
Συνάντηση Χαλανδρίου και περιχώρων
Meeting Ν. Ιωνίας / Ν. Ηρακλείου

----------


## thalexan

+1

----------


## Themis Ap

Μην ντρέπεστε. Ελάτε δεν δαγκώνουμε...

Θα είναι και άλλοι που δεν φαίνονται εδώ  ::

----------


## houseclub

κατα τις 5 ,καλα ειναι  ::

----------


## thalexan

Πόσοι μαζευτήκαμε;

----------


## andreas

3+

----------


## giannisl

και εγώ μέσα είμαι

----------


## geomanous

Εγω out παιδια  ::  ::  :: 

Επαγγελματικες υποχρεωσεις  ::   ::

----------


## VFXCode

Και εγω μεσα  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Με Τρενο πως ερχομαι?

----------


## VFXCode

> Με Τρενο πως ερχομαι?



Αν θες να συναντηθουμε στο τρενο Ν.Ιωνιας με κανεναν αλλο διοτι και εγω δεν θυμαμε πως παμε εκει.

----------


## Themis Ap

Λοιπόν, αν θέλετε συναντιώμαστε σταθμό τρένου Μαρούσι και αναλαμβάνω τη μεταφορά σας προς τα εκεί...

Τι λέτε;

----------


## Themis Ap

Mιλάμε για floca Πεύκης που είναι δίπλα στο δημαρχείο της Πεύκης. Αν ξέρετε την Χρυσοστόμου Σμύρνης, είναι απέναντι από το αστυνομικό τμήμα (ανεβαίνετε κάτι σκαλάκια...). Εdit: Αυτό που κάψανε κάποια 1-2 βδομάδες πριν...

Από http://www.flocafe.gr/ -> ΠΕΥΚΗ: EΛ. BENIZEΛOY 15 210-6148342

Αν έρχεστε από Κηφισίας, 
 ::  στρίβετε στην Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου (πρώην ΗΒΗ, ή ο δρόμος που περνάει από το εμπορικό κέντρο Αίθριο) 
και στα 6α φανάρια (έχει ένα Βενέτη στην απέναντι γωνία) στρίβετε δεξιά.
 ::  Όλο ευθεία βρίσκετε στο δεξί σας χέρι το αστυνομικό τμήμα. 
 ::  Αν βρείτε παρκάρετε και ανεβαίνετε τις σκάλες στα αριστερά του δημαρχείου απέναντι από το τμήμα...
 ::  Αν δεν βρείτε, μπορείτε να πάτε αριστερά στον πρώτο δρόμο και ξανά αριστερά, οπότε και περνάτε ακριβώς μπροστά από τα floca. Λίγο παρακάτω έχει μία αλάνα... 

Aν έρχεστε από κέντρο Μαρούσι,
 ::  ακολουθείτε την Περικλέους (ο δρόμος που περνάει κάτω από το σταθμό του τρένου και αλλάζει όνομα σε Λεωφόρο Ειρήνης μετά τα 2α; φανάρια),
 ::  στα 6α (είναι καπάκια μετά τα 5α...) φανάρια που βρίσκετε στρίβετε αριστερά.
 ::  Είστε στην ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ και προχωράτε ευθεία μέχρι να δείτε τα floca στο αριστερό σας χέρι. 

Αν έρχεστε από Λεωφόρο Ειρήνης με κατεύθυνση προς Μαρούσι,
 ::  βρίσκετε την ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ και πάτε δεξιά. Άντε που τα θέλετε όλα έτοιμα... 

Συγκοινωνία που βολεύει Α8 και τύχη στην στάση που κατεβαίνετε... 

Άλλος τρόπος, τρένο μέχρι Μαρούσι και pm εδώ να σας μαζέψω από εκεί πριν πάω...

Αυτά.

ΥΓ1: Βρήκα που είχα κρατήσε τις οδηγίες. Βαριόμουν να τις ξαναγράψω...

ΥΓ2: Είδατε όταν βαριέται ο άνθρωπος περιμένοντας να κάνει compile ο πυρήνας..;

ΥΓ3: Αrgggghhh με τον περιορισμό στα εικονίδια που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις.

----------


## harrylaos

Χαχαχαχα Thanks εχεις πμ.

----------


## thalexan

Εάν χρειάζεται κανείς μεταφορικό μέσο, μπορώ να τον πάρω κι εγώ (από Χαλάνδρι προς Πεύκη).

----------


## alex-23

μεσα θα ειμαι και εγω μαλλον!

----------


## VFXCode

Ποσοι και ποιοι θα πανε με ηλεκτρικο??

----------


## harrylaos

Εγω θα ερθω απο τα Πατησια μεσω Ηλεκτρικου στο Μαρουσι. Εχω συνενοηθει με τον Themis για συναντηση στα Goodys μου Αμαρουσιου.
Στειλε του ενα πμ.

----------


## VFXCode

Θα αργησω να ερθω οποτε μην με περιμενεται... Θα ερθω κατα τις 6 παρα αν ειστε ακομα εκει  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Toυ φούστη μόνο μία ώρα θα κάτσουμε?

----------


## VFXCode

εεεε νταξ... κατσαμε αρκετα χαχαχαχαχαχαχ  ::  


Καλα περασαμε .... και η γκαρσονα καλη ηταν εεεεε Αντρικο?????  ::

----------


## andreas

καλα ηταν!!

----------


## harrylaos

Ειχε ωραια "θεα" η καφετερια.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> 


commando approved  ::   ::

----------


## VFXCode

Ελεος ρε bedda....

----------


## Themis Ap

::  

Να κανονίσουνε να φέρουμε και δικές μας την άλλη φορά, για να "κραχτεί" και να έρθει και άλλος κόσμος...  ::  

Ο Badge όλα τα λεφτά πάντως...  :: 

Οι παρευρισκόμενοι:
Nicolouris
Harrylaos
Themis Ap
Thalexan
Andreas
Moglis
Badge
Nodas
Houseclub
Koum6984
VFXcode

----------


## badge

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ την φιλικότατη και πανέμορφη Πεύκη για τη φιλοξενία  ::  

Πέρασα μια χαρά και θα επαναλάβω την επίσκεψη όποτε ξαναγίνει...

Μόνο που θα πάρω κανένα μεγαλύτερο μαζί για να μην είμαι ο παππούς του τραπεζιού  ::

----------


## socrates

> Μόνο που θα πάρω κανένα μεγαλύτερο μαζί για να μην είμαι ο παππούς του τραπεζιού


Και έλεγα ότι μόνο εγώ ένιωθα έτσι όταν πήγαινα στο συγκεκριμένο meeting...  :: 
Παλιά ερχόταν και ένας sotiris και εξισσοροπούσε ηλικιακά την όλη κατάσταση!

Είναι ενδιαφέρον πάντως να ακούς τις απόψεις τους και πραγματικά όταν είδα την ανακοίνωση σκέφτηκα να έρθω αφού είμαστε κοντά... όμως ακόμα και τα ΣΚ ο χρόνος μου είναι περιορισμένος και μπαίνουν άλλες προτεραιότητες! Ίσως την επόμενη φορά να έχω την πολυτέλεια να έρθω!

----------


## andreas

> [
> 
> Είναι ενδιαφέρον πάντως να ακούς τις απόψεις τους και πραγματικά όταν είδα την ανακοίνωση σκέφτηκα να έρθω αφού είμαστε κοντά... όμως ακόμα και τα ΣΚ ο χρόνος μου είναι περιορισμένος και μπαίνουν άλλες προτεραιότητες! Ίσως την επόμενη φορά να έχω την πολυτέλεια να έρθω!



να ερθεις γιατι εχουμε καιρο να σε δουμε  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από badge
> 
> Μόνο που θα πάρω κανένα μεγαλύτερο μαζί για να μην είμαι ο παππούς του τραπεζιού 
> 
> 
> Και έλεγα ότι μόνο εγώ ένιωθα έτσι όταν πήγαινα στο συγκεκριμένο meeting... 
> Παλιά ερχόταν και ένας sotiris και εξισσοροπούσε ηλικιακά την όλη κατάσταση!


καλημέρα Σωκράτη, έχεις δίκιο, παλιότερα ερχόμουνα, τον τελευταίο καιρό όμως έχουν αλλάξει διάφορα πράγματα στην ζωή μου, και εξαφανίστηκε ο ελεύθερος χρόνος....παρακολουθώ όμως τα τεκτενόμενα, έστω απομακρυσμένα και διακριτικά.

----------


## ggeorgan

Ἁμαρτία ἐξομολογουμένη ...
Λοιπὸν παιδιά, ἐγὼ στίς 2/2/2008 ἦλθα στό flocafe, εἶδα τὸ νεαρὸν τῆς ἡλικίας τῶν θαμώνων, καὶ ἀπῆλθα !
Κρατήθηκα νὰ μὴν τὸ γράψω, ἀλλὰ ὅταν ἄρχισαν νὰ γράφουν οἱ παλαιότεροι μὲ ἔπιασε μιὰ νοσταλγία ...
Νἄστε καλά, τὴν ἄλλη φορὰ θὰ ἐπιμείνω.

ΥΓ Φθὰνοντας πίσω στὸ σπίτι διαπίστωσα ὅτι δέν εἶχα δεκάρα ἀπό χρήματα ᾿πάνω μου.

----------


## harrylaos

Σε συγχωρουμε τεκνον.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Ἁμαρτία ἐξομολογουμένη ...
> Λοιπὸν παιδιά, ἐγὼ στίς 2/2/2008 ἦλθα στό flocafe, εἶδα τὸ νεαρὸν τῆς ἡλικίας τῶν θαμώνων, καὶ ἀπῆλθα !
> Κρατήθηκα νὰ μὴν τὸ γράψω, ἀλλὰ ὅταν ἄρχισαν νὰ γράφουν οἱ παλαιότεροι μὲ ἔπιασε μιὰ νοσταλγία ...
> Νἄστε καλά, τὴν ἄλλη φορὰ θὰ ἐπιμείνω.
> 
> ΥΓ Φθὰνοντας πίσω στὸ σπίτι διαπίστωσα ὅτι δέν εἶχα δεκάρα ἀπό χρήματα ᾿πάνω μου.



Κρίμα... Αν και κατανοητή η άποψή σου, στην ουσία μία παρέα είμαστε σε αυτό το δίκτυο, με ένα κοινό χόμπι  ::  

Κρίμα επίσης γιατί θα είχε και ο badge συμμάχους στην προσπαθεία να κρατηθεί ένα "κόσμιο" επίπεδο...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## VFXCode

Ρε ποιος ειχε βγαλει φωτος???? Αν μπορει να τις κανει upload.....  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Ο thalexan να θυμάμαι καλά είχε βγάλει κάποιες  ::

----------


## thalexan

> Ο thalexan να θυμάμαι καλά είχε βγάλει κάποιες


...και θα φανούν χρήσιμες την κατάλληλη στιγμή.  ::

----------


## VFXCode

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Ψιτ. Την Ρωσιδα.  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Νμζ το κλημα σηκωνει δευετερη συναντηση  ::  .

----------


## Themis Ap

Ρίχτε ημερομηνία και το κανονίζουμε.

Τώρα είμαι στο τρέξιμο. Από αύριο μιλάμε αν είναι...

----------


## VFXCode

Να πουμε το αλλο Σαββατοκυριακο????????????????

----------


## harrylaos

Στο ιδιο μερος και στον ιδιο οροφο..... Το πιασατε το υπονοουμενο ε?  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Harrylaε προσεχε διοτι ο Αντρεας θα σε κανονισει  ::  .........................

----------


## andreas

> Harrylaε προσεχε διοτι ο Αντρεας θα σε κανονισει  .........................


ασε την ρωσιδα ησυχη  :: 
αυχενικο θα παθουμε  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> Harrylaε προσεχε διοτι ο Αντρεας θα σε κανονισει  .........................
> 
> 
> ασε την ρωσιδα ησυχη 
> αυχενικο θα παθουμε


Ναι αλλα θα παμε???????

----------


## VFXCode

Απο οτι εμαθα 

houseclub
adreas
koum
nodas
VFXCode 

ειμαστε μεσα.


Να πουμε αυτο το Σαββατο??

----------


## harrylaos

Αντρεα κατσε διπλα μου οπως την προηγουμενη και δεν θα χασεις.... Θα μου πεφτουν διαφορα πραγματα απο το τραπεζι αυτην την φορα....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Για πότε λέτε ρε; 

Το Σάββατο που μας έρχεται ή το επόμενο; Λογικά θα είμαι και εγώ. 

Θέλω να πάω να δω και το ματς του γαύρου στις 7  ::  . 
 ::  Όλοι ΠΑΟΚ  ::   ::

----------


## VFXCode

Αμα ειναι να παμε για μια ωρα να το κανονισουμε το αλλο Σαββατο


Συμμετοχη:

houseclub
adreas
koum
nodas
VFXCode
ThemisAP
harrylaos

----------


## harrylaos

> Αμα ειναι να παμε για μια ωρα να το κανονισουμε το αλλο Σαββατο
> 
> 
> Συμμετοχη:
> 
> houseclub
> adreas
> koum
> nodas
> ...


Ελπιζω να μην ξεχασες τιποτα...

----------


## thalexan

Voila.

[attachment=3:1jp8kkly]IMAGE_023.jpg[/attachment:1jp8kkly][attachment=2:1jp8kkly]IMAGE_024.jpg[/attachment:1jp8kkly][attachment=1:1jp8kkly]IMAGE_026.jpg[/attachment:1jp8kkly][attachment=0:1jp8kkly]IMAGE_031.jpg[/attachment:1jp8kkly]

----------


## harrylaos

Τελικα θα το meeting Θα γινει αυριο η το αλλο Σαββατο?

----------


## thalexan

> Τελικα θα το meeting Θα γινει αυριο η το αλλο Σαββατο?


Ό,τι πει ο λαός.

----------


## harrylaos

Λαε τι λες?

----------


## alex-23

το αλλο

----------


## harrylaos

Ok ο Λαος ειπε το αλλο Σαββατο.  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Άντε λοιπόν λέμε για Σάββατο 1/3/2008 κατά τις 5!

----------


## VFXCode

Excelent  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Aπάνου ωρε!

Να μην ξεχνιώμαστε...

 ::   ::

----------


## thalexan

> Aπάνου ωρε!
> 
> Να μην ξεχνιώμαστε...


Στον απάνω όροφο;

----------


## Themis Ap

Στον απάνω εκεί στο τζάκι για να κάνουμε και την απαιτούμενη σάουνα...

Απλά εκεί θα έχει περισσότερο χώρο μάλλον.

Ίδωμεν.

----------


## VFXCode

Παιδια εγω θα αργησω διοτι γραφων 4:30 στο φροντιστηριο.  ::  



(Πιο καλο παιδι θα κανει την καλη να με ανεβασει απο τον σταθμο????  ::  )

----------


## andreas

δεν προλαβαινω...  ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Παιδια εγω θα αργησω διοτι γραφων 4:30 στο φροντιστηριο.  
> 
> 
> 
> (Πιο καλο παιδι θα κανει την καλη να με ανεβασει απο τον σταθμο????  )


Όλο και κάτι θα γίνει, ανάλογα με την ώρα  ::  



@andreas: Να προλάβεις  ::

----------


## andreas

ειμαι πιγμενος-πνιγμενος μεχρι τα ουλα  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Παίδες λόγω υποχρεώσεων της τελευταίας στιγμής δεν με βλέπω να προλαβαίνω να έρχομαι...  ::   ::   ::  

VFX κοίτα πως θα ανέβεις προς τα πάνω γιατί δεν θα μπορέσω... Παίζει και λεωφορείο Α8 και μετράς φανάρια για την σωστή στάση
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 88#p485388  :: 

Καλά να περάσετε  ::

----------

